# PA/NJ/DE/NY/MD Meet and BBQ ?



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Whos up for getting together sometime in late July/August for a little tunes, chill and grill? Suggestions for a meeting location?

I know there are plenty of us out there. Could make for a fun day of demoing systems, getting advice and working on some projects. And of course some good food too 

I know there are plenty of parks out here in my area (surrounding rural areas of Philadelphia) and if we have enough interest I can start looking into finding us a spot. If you're interested, sound off and let me know where your from so we can try to find a decent central location.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Im down for a meet, it's been awhile now. 

Of course I would opt for our normal place - Johnson Park in New Brunswick/Piscataway NJ.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I have no problem with that. New Brunswick isnt that far of a drive. Especially if you guys have a park that you use already. Can you bring portable grills there?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Fairly certain you can in most parts, but there are also pits spread out through the park.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Fairly certain you can in most parts, but there are also pits spread out through the park.


I'd be down for early August- work travel at the end of July screws that timeframe for me. Plus I need a little time to clean up some aspects of the install.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Ill make the drive...but my system isnt installed at all. Ill buy a keg, and the food if everyone wants to put my **** in lol


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

NOFATTYS said:


> Ill make the drive...but my system isnt installed at all. Ill buy a keg, and the food if everyone wants to put my **** in lol



So the offer is a keg with no labor required, or keg AND food with labor?
Just bring the keg. :laugh:


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

semantics lol

keg and food = help me install my **** while being fat and happy
keg = drunkenly help me install my ****
food = eat good and help me install my ****


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey, BBQ pits are even better! Sweet!

NoFattys, Im sure we can give you a hand with your stuff. What all do you need to work on?


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the basic skills necessary to wire everything up, I just dont have the tools to take my car apart, and dont have any saws or routers for my amp rack. Basically my whole system has been sitting in my closet since January, and I's a sad man with no tunes.

I'm not going to be using my OEM headunit, just running a DQL-8 and my Cowon S9 media player through an Aux straight to my Zapco DC Amps. Everything is mapped out as far as wiring goes, my sub box is built already, as are my baffles for the 6.5's in the doors and tweets in the dash. Its not a hard job, like i said i dont have the tools to do the work.


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd be down, coming from East Stroudsburg area... Let me know when the date is... I'd love to see some of your setups and get some advise with my own install...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm in for the mid/end of August


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

The only time in August I know I can't make is August 15-22. Both of those Saturdays are out.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Lets shoot for the last weekend in August then. Saturday the 29th ?


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

psud3ity said:


> Works for me.


I'll inform/ask/beg the wife :argue:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

hahaha!

Go with option 1


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't wait for this one... I needs some assistance tuning the beast.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll certainly try to be there.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Is Saturday the 29th still the planned date for this? There seems to have been little info about it lately. 

I may consider making the drive down. It's been a while since I was at a NY/NJ meet.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

no responses? what's the deal people?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe, 
Anything we need to do to "reserve" a spot at the park, or can we just meet up and do our thing?

I'd also like to get a head count if possible. We CAN do this still Saturday, Aug 29th, but I want to get a handle on who will be able to attend. I dont mind grabbing some burgers/dogs and stuff to bring out and cook up for everyone if we make this happen.

Chime in guys and lets get it sorted out as we are about 2 1/2 weeks out right now.

If you can make it, please confirm you are coming and what you can bring if anything (chips, drinks, snacks, plates/cups/napkins, etc).

Aside from food, a little seat time in various cars and meeting some of you, I don't have a whole lot planned for this meet so here's what I was thinking and let me know your thoughts...
Since I have been doing alot of testing with full range drivers lately and alot of guys have been interested, perhaps I can bring out a few pairs of drivers and test enclosures so you all can get a little listening time in. Hell, we can even connect them up to your amp and demo in your own cars if you'd like.

Anyone else with other ideas or suggestions?


-Steve


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Usually we dont ned to reserve, we just do our thing and have never gotten bothered. If the headcount is large enough though, then we would need a grove. IIRC typical charge was $50.

Im fairly confident we wont be that large though ... 40-50+ people/cars.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm still in!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Confirmed List:

1. Captainobvious
2. Mooch91
3. 6spdcoupe?

If you're coming, quote this and add your name. Thanks guys.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

add me


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

If this is actually going on, I'm thinking about making the drive down for it. It's been a couple years now since I've been to a NY/NJ meet. I miss them! :blush:

Anyhow, I'd have to line up a place to stay first, so consider me tentative still.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Confirmed List:
> 
> 1. Captainobvious
> 2. Mooch91
> ...


Throw me in -prolly -be nice to meet a few of the guys again.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Confirmed List:

1. Captainobvious
2. Mooch91
3. 6spdcoupe?
4. MaXaZoR
5. iyamwutiam
6. drocpsu (tentative)
7. Apex Rex
8. NOFATTYS

**UPDATED**


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

What about manny and chu -those guys should be there for sure. Both of those guys helped a lot of audio guys. I can speak for myself when it comes to Chu (Skylar). 

Hopin they still checkin on the car audio scene


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me in! It would be awesome to get some of you more experienced guys to sit in my truck and listen/offer me some advice.

Now I really have to finish up a few loose-ends on my install, lol.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in...altho my stuff still isnt installed yet


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I was looking forward to a meet this year, but I won't be able to make this one. I'll be in England the 26th until the 31st! 

Hope everyone has fun. Make sure you post some pics for me.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

iyamwutiam said:


> What about manny and chu -those guys should be there for sure. Both of those guys helped a lot of audio guys. I can speak for myself when it comes to Chu (Skylar).
> 
> Hopin they still checkin on the car audio scene


Chu is out. I was talking to him the other day and he'll be in Vegas that weekend. Don't know about Manny though. Don- have you heard anything from him lately?

Update: I found a place to stay, so it looks like I'll probably be heading down to the meet.

Hopefully we'll get more than 8 people though.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea, I saw him Saturday. Doubtful that he will be attending as he has alot on his plate right now, but Ill ask.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Confirmed List:
> 
> 1. Captainobvious
> 2. Mooch91
> ...


Count me in #9


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Confirmed List:

1. Captainobvious
2. Mooch91
3. 6spdcoupe?
4. MaXaZoR
5. iyamwutiam
6. drocpsu (tentative)
7. Apex Rex
8. NOFATTYS
9. SoundChaser


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Drop, let me know if you need a place to stay, I have a spare bedroom if your place falls through


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> Drop, let me know if you need a place to stay, I have a spare bedroom if your place falls through


dude...seriously, I've said it a dozen times. If you're going to shorten it, It's 'droc' (like "D Rock") not 'drop'.  You're a chronic offender.

With that said, thanks for the offer. I should be good, but I'll let you know if something crazy happens and I end up with nowhere to go.


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll do my best to make an appearance... All depends on whether I figure out whats going on with my box and get an amp rack and passable trunk together by that time...

I really hate when a car audio project drags on for 3 months like my doors have done. The subwoofer blowing the other day kinda threw some icing on the cake.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

FYI---MECA double point event in Pottsville, PA
I have no idea how many or what caliber cars will be there but a chance for everyone to check out some cars and even compete in a nice friendly format that is fun and not as intense as IASCA.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> FYI---MECA double point event in Pottsville, PA
> I have no idea how many or what caliber cars will be there but a chance for everyone to check out some cars and even compete in a nice friendly format that is fun and not as intense as IASCA.


Clarification: this even is on Sunday, the day after the meet...so there's no conflict.



psud3ity said:


> I'll do my best to make an appearance... All depends on whether I figure out whats going on with my box and get an amp rack and passable trunk together by that time...
> 
> I really hate when a car audio project drags on for 3 months like my doors have done. The subwoofer blowing the other day kinda threw some icing on the cake.


you should come out anyway, even if you don't have a working system. The more the merrier!


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Maybe, if I get a ride with Don.*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

denim said:


> *Maybe, if I get a ride with Don.*


Not a bad idea.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Not a bad idea.


*Split gas and beer.  Either way, I would need to get permission from the boss lady first.*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

denim said:


> *Split gas and beer.  Either way, I would need to get permission from the boss lady first.*


Sneak out before dawn - that's what I'll be doing


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

do whatever it takes. just get there!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

denim said:


> *Split gas and beer.  Either way, I would need to get permission from the boss lady first.*


Its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


- at least it's a more reliable way to get what you want!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I might be down, i'd find it easier in september though... tentatively put me down...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

C'mon Colin you know you can make it !


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> C'mon Colin you know you can make it !


Quit being the devil on my shoulder! :laugh:

I will try to make it up, regardless of whether I have anythign to show yet or not.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Quit being the devil on my shoulder! :laugh:
> 
> I will try to make it up, regardless of whether I have anythign to show yet or not.


Im on both shoulders ... you can do it, you can do it. Just do it !!! :laugh:

Make it up ? Dont be silly man, it's not a hike, maybe 35-45mins ?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Im on both shoulders ... you can do it, you can do it. Just do it !!! :laugh:
> 
> Make it up ? Dont be silly man, it's not a hike, maybe 35-45mins ?


Seriously. I'm driving 5 hours south. You can make it 45 minutes.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> Seriously. I'm driving 5 hours south. You can make it 45 minutes.


Yah know, let me tell you something!  :laugh:

What are the rules as far as bringing beer, and drinking in public? I know someone mentioned bringing a keg?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Yah know, let me tell you something!  :laugh:
> 
> What are the rules as far as bringing beer, and drinking in public? I know someone mentioned bringing a keg?


my guess is that it's probably not allowed (also...with the tentative numbers, a keg would just be ridiculous). If we don't have a huge crowd, i'm sure it could be easily hidden though (i.e. drank out of plastic cups rather than the bottles, etc).


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Yah know, let me tell you something!  :laugh:
> 
> What are the rules as far as bringing beer, and drinking in public? I know someone mentioned bringing a keg?


I am fairly certain this is allowed. Could be wrong though.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> I am fairly certain this is allowed. Could be wrong though.


Feel like ringing Parks and Recreation to see what their policy is? Or, if you find the number I'd be happy to call as well. Thanks


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

What time would we be starting this? I work till 6pm on saturdays. Sunday would be better for me. Not sure about the rest of you. I wouldn't be able to make it saturday till at least 7pm.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

If I can break away, I would love to go...Did I miss what time yet?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> What time would we be starting this? I work till 6pm on saturdays. Sunday would be better for me. Not sure about the rest of you. I wouldn't be able to make it saturday till at least 7pm.


I'm planning to leave in the morning on Saturday, which, barring any serious traffic issues, should put me in the area around 1:30-2:30. I'm up for anything on Saturday, but would prefer earlier in the afternoon (i'm getting together with friends in the city in the evening).

Sunday wouldn't work for me, since I'm driving back home.

Does a 1 or 2pm start time on Saturday work for people? If so, any preference to one or the other? This should give us all afternoon without taking up people's evenings.


----------



## meccanoble (May 20, 2009)

I should be able to make this, but may not be able to be there until afternoon. Got some stuff I would like to get second opinions on from quality audio guru's


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, count me out. I work too late, and theres a UFC event on that night....


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Lets say 1:00 on Saturday the 29th.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> Lets say 1:00 on Saturday the 29th.


sounds good to me. Anyone find out the park policy for drinks?

Also, who's bringing the food and charcoal? How are we going to work all of that stuff?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Beer is permitted, but with a permit.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Beer is permitted, but with a permit.


It's 5:00 on Saturday morning and I just spent a minute or two enjoying that sentence


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got some directions.... I'm an hour away so I should be able to make it no problem. I just requested off for that day... System is far from done though... maybe I'll get some sort of bare MDF box in the trunk at least...

Either way what's involved in getting a permit for beverages of joy?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Confirmed List (Updated):

1. Captainobvious
2. Mooch91
3. 6spdcoupe?
4. MaXaZoR
5. iyamwutiam
6. drocpsu 
7. Apex Rex
8. NOFATTYS
9. SoundChaser 
10. Weightless (tentative)
11. Meccanoble
12. psud3ity
13. Rudeboy
14. Chefhow (tentative)

Did I miss anyone? Anyone else interested?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> Confirmed List (Updated):
> 
> 1. Captainobvious
> 2. Mooch91
> ...


Rudeboy in. Still waiting here if Aaron/Denim and I will be traveling together, but I intend to be there.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> Rudeboy in. Still waiting here if Aaron/Denim and I will be traveling together, but I intend to be there.


sounds good!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Put me down as tenative, my brother may be in from the UK.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

so who's bringing the food and drinks to this thing? Do we want to split it up? What would work best? Also, will we need some charcoal for the grills in the park?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll bring a case of water on ice, if we had a permit I would make that a case of alchololic water.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> I'll bring a case of water on ice, if we had a permit I would make that a case of alchololic water.


so who's closest who can get us a permit?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

drocpsu said:


> so who's closest who can get us a permit?


I have been trying to, but they dont answer.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

drocpsu said:


> so who's bringing the food and drinks to this thing? Do we want to split it up? What would work best? Also, will we need some charcoal for the grills in the park?



I can bring Charcoal, burgers, dogs, rolls, cheese, etc.


*We need a couple volunteers to bring a few more items...*
Other things needed:
-a few 2 liters (or 12 packs) of soda
-paper plates and cups 
-napkins and plastic forks/knives?
-potatoe salad
-cookies/brownies 

Please respond with what your able to bring guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> I have been trying to, but they dont answer.


They have picnic tables near the BBQ pits, correct?


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I’ll take care of the paper and plastic ware. I’ll also bring a couple of six packs (of water). I’m going to mom’s house for dinner, so I probably will not be eating all that much. I don’t think 6spdcoupe eats at all; he just drinks coffee all day long.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I can bring some sodas. I can't bring anything that needs to stay cold since I have a long drive. I'll eat some, but not a ton (I'll eat more if we're eating earlier since I'll be hungry from my drive). I'm grabbing dinner in the city in the evening with some friends.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> They have picnic tables near the BBQ pits, correct?


Yes, but it depends what lot or grove we get. Without a permit we can only take what we get. We usually end up with the large parking lot which isnt too far from pits/tables.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

SoundChaser said:


> I’ll take care of the paper and plastic ware. I’ll also bring a couple of six packs (of water). I’m going to mom’s house for dinner, so I probably will not be eating all that much. I don’t think 6spdcoupe eats at all; he just drinks coffee all day long.


Hey !! Well wait .. yea your right. :laugh:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SoundChaser said:


> I’ll take care of the paper and plastic ware. I’ll also bring a couple of six packs (of water). I’m going to mom’s house for dinner, so I probably will not be eating all that much. I don’t think 6spdcoupe eats at all; he just drinks coffee all day long.



Thank you, sir !


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> I can bring Charcoal, burgers, dogs, rolls, cheese, etc.
> 
> 
> *We need a couple volunteers to bring a few more items...*
> ...



See list above for remaining items needed. Thanks for volunteering fellas !


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

I would offer to host -if it is around Sept 20th. I have a 3 car garage, a decent parking, and an empty house for that particular weekend. So we can basically do it all- have a party/listen to our cars and drink/eat and have fun discreetly.

I am in Wayne, NJ -if people decide that may be the route to go.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

iyamwutiam said:


> I would offer to host -if it is around Sept 20th. I have a 3 car garage, a decent parking, and an empty house for that particular weekend. So we can basically do it all- have a party/listen to our cars and drink/eat and have fun discreetly.
> 
> I am in Wayne, NJ -if people decide that may be the route to go.


its this saturday - August 29 at Johnson Park.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> See list above for remaining items needed. Thanks for volunteering fellas !


I'll grab some chips and pretzels.

Has anyone heard the weather yet? I thought I caught something about something tropical moving through Saturday in to Sunday. We going to do this rain or shine? I know it was 'different' last year when we got together--running in and out of cars in the pouring rain. Unfortunately the weather will probably force me to leave my rig home (again).


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

mooch91 said:


> I'll grab some chips and pretzels.
> 
> Has anyone heard the weather yet? I thought I caught something about something tropical moving through Saturday in to Sunday. We going to do this rain or shine? I know it was 'different' last year when we got together--running in and out of cars in the pouring rain. Unfortunately the weather will probably force me to leave my rig home (again).


i checked the weather earlier (which is bound to change again by saturday) and it said scattered showers and low 70s throughout the day. So, we'll see.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I might be able to make it, where are you guys getting together at? This Saturday right?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Im down for a meet, it's been awhile now.
> 
> Of course I would opt for our normal place - *Johnson Park in New Brunswick/Piscataway NJ.*


Kris, see above. 
This is where we are meeting.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I saw that, however just wanted to make sure.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

QUESTION: Does anyone coming to this meet want a couple rolls of Peel n Seal? I know it's cheap, less than ideal sound deadener, but it's free....and I just want it out of my closet. Let me know and I'll bring it. Or more likely, I'll just bring it and anyone who wants it can take it.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Captainobvious said:


> I can bring Charcoal, burgers, dogs, rolls, cheese, etc.
> 
> 
> We need a couple volunteers to bring a few more items...
> ...


Thanks Mooch !

Looks like we are pretty close to set here. Potatoe salad/desert are both not *required*, really, but if someone wants to bring, great.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Thanks Mooch !
> 
> Looks like we are pretty close to set here. Potatoe salad/desert are both not *required*, really, but if someone wants to bring, great.


NP.

So what's the consensus on the weather? I'm less than 1/2 hour away so I can make it either way... will we plan rain or shine?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Last time we did it it was downpouring then eventually cleared up...Regardless I think this is rain or shine


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Captain, I believe I can jump on the brownies or cookies slot.*


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Crap, you guys want a real pic - eh - nic ! Im sure I can figure something out to bring then. Water, more drinks ?

Im used to the norm .. bring what ya want, maybe a bit more for others. Nothing crazy. Want something take a quick trip.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> Last time we did it it was downpouring then eventually cleared up...Regardless I think this is rain or shine


Agreed.

Updated List:

1. Captainobvious
2. Mooch91
3. 6spdcoupe?
4. MaXaZoR
5. iyamwutiam
6. drocpsu
7. Apex Rex
8. NOFATTYS
9. SoundChaser
10. Weightless (tentative)
11. Meccanoble
12. psud3ity
13. Rudeboy
14. krisfnbz (tentative)


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I am like 4 hours away....and it might rain..who else from MD is going? maybe I can catch a ride with someone.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Crap, you guys want a real pic - eh - nic ! Im sure I can figure something out to bring then. Water, more drinks ?
> 
> Im used to the norm .. bring what ya want, maybe a bit more for others. Nothing crazy. Want something take a quick trip.



Just realized after looking that this park is pretty massive (over 400 acres ) so we will need a meeting spot inside the park. Can you highlight/circle, etc on the google map where you feel is the best spot to meet up at? Thanks.

Google Maps


^^ Direct link to the Johnson Park area. Im thinking since it will be rainy and nasty, a parking lot with a pavilion close by would be best. Chances are there wont be a ton of park goers out there Saturday if the weather is iffy.



.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Drive around til you find a group of guys sitting in cars listening to loud music  lol


Don, just bring a couple gallons of quickchek coffee...I know you'll drink a gallon of it yourself


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

This is where we always met for all of the meets I've been to:

Johnson Park DIYMA Meet - Google Maps

It's a good spot. The lot usually isn't very crowded. There's a bathroom nearby. I don't know its proximity to grills though. We could start here and move elsewhere if there's no grills around.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

krisfnbz said:


> I am like 4 hours away....and it might rain..who else from MD is going? maybe I can catch a ride with someone.


Rudeboy is coming from MD. He said he might have some other people riding with him though. You should get in contact with him though to see.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Weather's looking like storms tomorrow... I may be able to grab an EZ-Up so we don't have to all be crammed in cars all day.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Apex Rex said:


> Weather's looking like storms tomorrow... I may be able to grab an EZ-Up so we don't have to all be crammed in cars all day.


I was actually gonna suggest this (or a carport type canopy), but didnt want to impose on anyone.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I was actually gonna suggest this (or a carport type canopy), but didnt want to impose on anyone.


I don't have one, or I'd bring it.

Since we're planning to bring the food and all, we should probably try to make it comfortable if it rains.

Maybe the rain will make it easier to grab a grove? Just looked on the Middlesex County parks web page and it seems a permit is required for reservation as well (I thought they only needed one for alcohol).


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> Drive around til you find a group of guys sitting in cars listening to loud music  lol
> 
> 
> Don, just bring a couple gallons of quickchek coffee...I know you'll drink a gallon of it yourself


Only one myself ?? lol you underestimate me !


----------



## geo1317 (Aug 22, 2005)

The party I had to go to rained out tomorrow, so I can make. Don't have much installed in the new car right now, but i'll be there. 

Is there anything else that i can bring?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

George ! Your gonna make it ? Excellent my friend. 

Which new car did ya get ? I remember the discussion awhile back, but dunno what ya ended up with.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Well, I'll see you guys tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will hold out for us. Weather.com says a 60% chance of showers, so maybe it wont be too bad. 

Updated List:

1. Captainobvious
2. Mooch91
3. 6spdcoupe?
4. MaXaZoR
5. iyamwutiam
6. drocpsu
7. Apex Rex
8. NOFATTYS
9. SoundChaser
10. Weightless (tentative)
11. Meccanoble
12. psud3ity
13. Rudeboy
14. krisfnbz (tentative) 
15. DanMan
16. geo1317


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Derek you can take Meccanoble out of there. He had a small mishap with bald tires and a large puddle. Hydroplane + M3 = not pretty.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

drocpsu said:


> This is where we always met for all of the meets I've been to:
> 
> Johnson Park DIYMA Meet - Google Maps
> 
> It's a good spot. The lot usually isn't very crowded. There's a bathroom nearby. I don't know its proximity to grills though. We could start here and move elsewhere if there's no grills around.


See you guys at 1:00pm. You'll recognize me because its hard to miss a bright yellow car (Mitsubishi Lancer). This is where we are meeting in the park. (Link above in quote)

See you's


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

1pm ? What's the deal ? You need to be there way early and have food ready for us !


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry guys, Aaron (Denim) and I have decided that driving 3 or 4 hours each way in the rain probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> 1pm ? What's the deal ? You need to be there way early and have food ready for us !




Actually, I will most likely be there a bit early to scope the place out and see what the grilling situation looks like.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*We will make the next one.*


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like the rain is holding off for a bit for us. 

Hour by Hour Weather Forecast for Edison, NJ (08817) - weather.com


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

In for the next one. I got dragged into ****ing work... I really need a new job.

Anyway, we should have another one real soon... anyone want to shoot for october?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Good stuff today guys, that was fun. Don (Rudeboy), you guys would have been raped in traffic like me anyway. I came up from Philly. Should have been an hour and a half max. It ended up taking me over 3.5 hours to get there. I-95 was locked up with traffic and I was stuck sitting there.
The weather did end up holding out though and we actually saw the sun peek out a few times. Thanks again to the guys for coming out, and to those of you who brought things for the BBQ. I only got a chance to listen to Don's SS Blazer today as I had to cut and run early. Don- heck of a system you have there. The Dyn 10"ers in the doors really kick some ass. Lots of impact.

I hope to hear some more systems next time out.


-Steve


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad it went well. We definitely would have been traveling in rain both ways and if we hit the same sort of traffic problems we'd have been looking at 5 hours each way. Definitely want to make it to one of these things and hope you'll do it again soon.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Glad it went well. We definitely would have been traveling in rain both ways and if we hit the same sort of traffic problems we'd have been looking at 5 hours each way. Definitely want to make it to one of these things and hope you'll do it again soon.


Theres already talk of getting together again soon. Probably a month ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Not a bad turn out afterall. Weather was decent with a few sprinkles. Overall good time.

Steve - your the man all about business. Show up, cook, feed, then out. Like my dream woman ! hahahahaha kidding my friend, great to meet ya.

I can surely clear something for Sept/Oct to do it again, but with a bit more planning. I can reserve us a grove for the beer guys and it would put us closer to the grill. Just lemme know.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*If it was a little farther south, that would be nice.*


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

denim said:


> *If it was a little farther south, that would be nice.*


Maybe somewhere around Bordentown? 

There's a few cool places in cherry hill NJ too.

A new favorite of mine: http://www.ironhillbrewery.com/mapleshade/


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

denim said:


> *If it was a little farther south, that would be nice.*


Erin's having the next Alabama BBQ in October. How's that?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I would really like to make it once get I finish my system. Would be really nice to put some faces to names.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Erin's having the next Alabama BBQ in October. How's that?


Truth. Come on down, Denim. 




Any pictures, guys?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Not a bad turn out afterall. Weather was decent with a few sprinkles. Overall good time.
> 
> Steve - your the man all about business. Show up, cook, feed, then out. Like my dream woman ! hahahahaha kidding my friend, great to meet ya.
> 
> I can surely clear something for Sept/Oct to do it again, but with a bit more planning. I can reserve us a grove for the beer guys and it would put us closer to the grill. Just lemme know.


:laugh:

Yeah, I wanted to stay longer and hear more systems but I told this guy from Craigslist I'd be up his way in Queens, NY around 5:30 to pick up a few djembes so I had to bolt 

Sept/October would be cool. And I'll likely have my dash pods done at that point too.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Truth. Come on down, Denim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I saw someone snapping a few pics, but I dont remember who it was. I had my camera, but...well...you know me


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> I thought I saw someone snapping a few pics, but I dont remember who it was. I had my pics, but...well...you know me


it was me, but I didnt take many. I have a few of the vehicles parked, but thats it.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

It was great to meet you guys yesterday. Many many thanks to you guys for helping me tune my truck! It sounds so much better now. Hopefully I can make it to more of these.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

It was nice meeting everyone, glad you got your car tuned up, I might have to take back what I said about the DLS tweets, they seemed to have opened up quite a bit after Don played with your settings.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Erin's having the next Alabama BBQ in October. How's that?


*I didn't say deep south.*


----------

